# Low voltage messages ideas?



## egiesen (Aug 7, 2015)

Hello,

We just replaced the battery on a 2005 V8 tourareg and now sometimes when we start the car lots of lights go off and it has a hard time cranking over. We ran the diagnostics and we are receiving these faults. We cleared the faults and then it works again for about a week and then same problems. Anyone have any ideas?


Thanks,



Address 01: Engine Labels: 077-907-560-AXQ.LBL
Controller: 4D0 907 560 DB
Component: 4.2L V8/5V G X010
Coding: 0007875
Shop #: WSC 31414
VCID: 69A58EA30061
4 Faults Found:
16716 - Knock Sensor 2 (G66): Signal too Low
P0332 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
17831 - Secondary Air Injection System; Bank 1: Insufficient Flow
P1423 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded
17819 - Secondary Air Injection System; Bank 2: Insufficient Flow
P1411 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded
18104 - Powertrain Data Bus: Implausible Message from Steering Column Controller
P1696 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Readiness: 0000 0000


Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. Labels: None
Controller: 3D0 909 135 M
Component: Kessy 6400
Coding: 0131304
Shop #: WSC 31414
VCID: 2F1120BBFE05
5 Faults Found:
00179 - Access/Start Authorization Antenna; Drivers Side (R134)
011 - Open Circuit
00180 - Access/Start Authorization Antenna; Passenger Side (R135)
011 - Open Circuit
00181 - Access/Start Authorization Antenna (in Rear bumper) (R136)
011 - Open Circuit
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30
009 - Open or Short to Ground - Intermittent
00087 - Terminal 30 for Starting Relevant Consumers
009 - Open or Short to Ground - Intermittent




Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass Labels: None
Controller: 7L0 959 760 
Component: Sitzverstellung 0701
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
VCID: F78158DBC6D5
1 Fault Found:
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent



Address 22: AWD Labels: None
Controller: 0AD 927 755 BE
Component: TRANSFERCASE 0122
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
VCID: 7F7130FB6EE5
1 Fault Found:
00532 - Supply Voltage B+
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent



Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: None
Controller: 3D0 909 135 M
Component: Kessy 6400
Coding: 0131304
Shop #: WSC 31414
VCID: 2F1120BBFE05
XXXXXXXXXXX ELV XXXX
5 Faults Found:
00179 - Access/Start Authorization Antenna; Drivers Side (R134)
011 - Open Circuit
00180 - Access/Start Authorization Antenna; Passenger Side (R135)
011 - Open Circuit
00181 - Access/Start Authorization Antenna (in Rear bumper) (R136)
011 - Open Circuit
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30
009 - Open or Short to Ground - Intermittent
00087 - Terminal 30 for Starting Relevant Consumers
009 - Open or Short to Ground - Intermittent



Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: None
Controller: 7L0 959 760 
Component: Sitzverstellung 0701
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
VCID: F78158DBC6D5
1 Fault Found:
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent



Address 6E: Ctrl Head Roof Labels: 7L6-919-044.LBL
Controller: 7L6 919 044 F
Component: DACHDISPLAY 0535
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 31414
VCID: 3A0701EF3547
1 Fault Found:
00446 - Function Limitation due to Under-Voltage
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

I assume you are based in Europe, please correct me if I'm wrong.

Terminal 30 originates at the battery positive terminal.

In the US, there was a recall for early production Touareg's for battery cable issues.
The positive battery cable was replaced, this involved dropping the engine subframe, it wasn't a fast repair.

They have also replaced a ground cable months later for many customers.
This is how they did things when these were new, I hope they replace both cables at the same time.

I should also state your vehicle uses a water cooled alternator, these are prone to failure when the coolant gets into the electrics.


----------



## mwebb (Apr 19, 2008)

*harness to kessey*

hard to say with what you have 
but if the network does not go to sleep the battery will be drained and 
starting may be an issue 

i have see the kessy harness under the lf floor rug get moisture and open up spices 
from corrosion 
a pain to track down 

monitor aw 19 gateway with key in your pocket door latch closed but door open system locked 
all modules should report 0 any with a 1 are still awake 
they all go to sleep pretty quickly if the system is behaving 
look to see

below is how i tracked a open circuit from kessy to Terminal 15 relay pin 85 
sometimes you really need a circuit tracer to do this kinda thing 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/uPLYyL]2008 Taureg fluke network circuit tracer T81 58 at Kessey module to terminal 15 pin 85 transmitter by mike of the mountain, on Flickr[/URL]







[/url]2008 Taureg fluke network circuit tracer T81 58 at Kessey module to terminal 15 pin 85 by mike of the mountain, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------

